# The Hulk for sale!



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Is this right?:runaway:

Nissan : World's Fastest GT-R aka "The Hulk"

New project on the way it says?

Dave


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a surprise.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*hulk*

wow i didnt expect that either.alot of doh but alot of car.hope it stays in uk if it does sell.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

£260,000? LOL


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Be interesting to see how much it goes for eventually


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Must be a prank


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Does it come with a warranty?


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Only £260,000?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Someone must be having a laugh


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks legit to me

mook


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

260k??? :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I guess that answers the question on how much a 1400R costs!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

£260K, I smell GTR tax.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ugly colour, price is well over the top and its an R35 the worst GTR. GLWTS tho


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> Ugly colour, price is well over the top and its an R35 the worst GTR. GLWTS tho


Would agree but I don't think the R35 is the worse GTR...if anything the R33 is 

Also, is this price for real??? I think someone must've added additional zero by mistake.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Would agree but I don't think the R35 is the worse GTR...if anything the R33 is
> 
> Also, is this price for real??? I think someone must've added additional zero by mistake.


Get out of town:chuckle:, the R35 lost all connection to the GTR badge, never been a fan and never will.
Mikey


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Might explain there quietness on the forum lately.....


J


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> Get out of town:chuckle:, the R35 lost all connection to the GTR badge, never been a fan and never will.
> Mikey


lol  Yes, the R35 is known as THE GTR where as R32-R34 is Skyline Rxx GTR


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> the R35 lost all connection to the GTR badge, never been a fan and never will.
> Mikey


Just out of curiosity, why do you say that and what is the deal with some owners of older R32/33/34's disliking the 35?

Serious question - sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

New Reg said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you say that and what is the deal with some owners of older R32/33/34's disliking the 35?
> 
> Serious question - sorry for the thread hijack.


I think it comes from the early days of the 35 where it was the 'fad' car and all the 'M' owners and 'RS' boys came accross with stupid questions about warranties, tyres, rattles and exhausts. Now days IMO its a lot more enthusiast orientated and while I might not completely agree with mikey I understand where he is coming from


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Btw regarding the thread subject, if u ask me it's just another PR move


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

New Reg said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you say that and what is the deal with some owners of older R32/33/34's disliking the 35?
> 
> Serious question - sorry for the thread hijack.


It's not a Skyline, which were family cars altered to make a GT-R.
In other words they were a bit of a compromise. 

The R35 was designed from day one to do what it does.
And it does it very well.
But until it gets older and falls into the hands of more enthusiasts rather than rich boys who just lock them away in garages to say they have a GT-R it's not going to get the same kind of following.

IMO of course. 

Look at the percentage of ones for sale over the last year that have never been tracked, never been launched and done low miles. Why on earth do people buy them?

Kudos?
"I've got a GT-R" to impress people?

No idea, but to the owners of older ones they are not real enthusiasts.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks chaps. So a lot of it seems to be down to the car's owners as opposed to a grievance with the vehicle itself. If its any consolation, I would rather be castrated than own a BMW M, I am a genuine car enthusiast who purchased the vehicle for what it is not for any kind or trend of image and it gets used on a daily basis.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Surprised the car was not put up here first. What's going on?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Surprised the car was not put up here first. What's going on?


+1....even if it's a new GTR project most if not all bits would swap right over...don't get it but add does look to be loaded by Amar


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> Would agree but I don't think the R35 is the worse GTR...if anything the R33 is
> 
> Also, is this price for real??? I think someone must've added additional zero by mistake.


I agree the R33 is awful!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> Ugly colour


Doesnt matter they will paint it whatever colour you want.

£260,000 

Must be a form of crafty advertising surely?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

£260,000.

Somebody must have some SERIOUS debts to pay.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Well that's one hell of a price tag isnt it!

Must say im intrigued as to what the next project will be....will it be GTR related???

Also i'm a little suprised that they didn't put it up for sale on here as well and there hasn't been some kind of low key post by KK :runaway:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

rob wild said:


> I agree the R33 is awful!


Im going to slap you when I see you.

I just not a fan of all this "hey look at my impressive technology" Yes it is an impressive car but just not for me. I like it raw and old school. And to not sell my sole to buy a part, its bad enough already.

So they will build you a car for 200k oh well as ive said GLWTS
Mikey


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> Doesnt matter they will paint it whatever colour you want.
> 
> £260,000
> 
> Must be a form of crafty advertising surely?


And it seems to be working...

Certainly got tongues wagging here. More than an advert for the business.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Actually.

The R32 was made to compete in motorsports and it was used as a base for many other R32 variations which now creates confusion among enthusiasts, fanboys and haters alike.

The R35 has sod all lost its connection to the GTR badge. Shows how little you know really so get out of your box will you.

The 35 has strengthened the GTR badge if anything. Roll on GT3 !!!

Ignorance makes you look like fools seriously.

/rant


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Vihis said:


> Actually.
> 
> The R32 was made to compete in motorsports and it was used as a base for many other R32 variations which now creates confusion among enthusiasts, fanboys and haters alike.
> 
> ...


I swear to god with commets like that ill break every bone in your body, telling me to get out of my box and how little I know, its called having a laugh and a joke. 

Yes im not a big fan and yes I do think they dont hold much to the old school GTR. So what and give a shit its a fourm its my view on it. ****ing bin liner job, people like you make my blood boil.
Mikey


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

CT17 said:


> And it seems to be working...
> 
> Certainly got tongues wagging here. More than an advert for the business.


Yeh you wait for it to be highlighted on PH kaboooom opcorn:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Minimum £50k deposit? I'd want to see three years accounts first!


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Vihis said:


> Actually.
> 
> The R32 was made to compete in motorsports and it was used as a base for many other R32 variations which now creates confusion among enthusiasts, fanboys and haters alike.
> 
> ...


The GTR has lost its connection with the Skyline badge though.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

260,000 LOL


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How abouts we don't get cross with each other and keep it light chaps.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> I swear to god with commets like that ill break every bone in your body


Twat. You're like Chisora!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Mikeydinho said:


> Im going to slap you when I see you.
> 
> Mikey


You'll have to catch me first.... Oh wait you drive a R33 I'll be fine  Why don't you just enjoy your retro machine and I'll enjoy my bang unto date awesome GTR  Each to their own!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you think they'll take p/x ?

My wife is getting a new car soon, her current one is a black corsa 1.2. Only 3 years old and less than 10k on the clock. I value it at £247,000. It's got no mods but like I say, it's black!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

rob wild said:


> You'll have to catch me first.... Oh wait you drive a R33 I'll be fine  Why don't you just enjoy your retro machine and I'll enjoy my bang unto date awesome GTR  Each to their own!


In 5 years time his r33 will be worth more than your r35 :thumbsup:



Ps the r35 is a great car. For me it's still a proper gtr. Looks great from the back, back qtr and side but shit from the front.

Only the r34 breaks that rule.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> In 5 years time his r33 will be worth more than your r35 :thumbsup:


Really? Wow that crystal ball you have must be very handy! Any chance for this weeks Lottery numbers?  Still doesn't change the fact he won't catch me


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

rob wild said:


> You'll have to catch me first.... Oh wait you drive a R33 I'll be fine  Why don't you just enjoy your retro machine and I'll enjoy my bang unto date awesome GTR  Each to their own!


Lol why I oughta id keep up......soon once ive finished the engine, tbh id beat you :chuckle:

Yup im just like the non British idiot

Simple fact is he jump the gun and im my world insulted me for no reason. So how does that make me a twat (man with 11 posts). Dont know about you but I dont like being talk to like that!!
Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

You don't need a crystal ball to see depreciation. But your right, he probably won't catch you. Not much can. That's why it's still a proper gtr. Cheap (in comparison) for what it can do


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes 11 posts, actually 12 now. I read posts hence low count! Joined few months after you too. Oh does that make me a troll due to my low count?

The Hulk looks crap btw. Standard black would do


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

rob wild said:


> Really? Wow that crystal ball you have must be very handy! Any chance for this weeks Lottery numbers?  Still doesn't change the fact he won't catch me


You wana see me run, also my rifle can cover 1mile alot fast than your car can, so ill take out a tyre and then slap you. But who cares I drive a 33 because thats what I can afford and if I had the money for a 35 I buy a 34.
Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

klidder said:


> Yes 11 posts, actually 12 now. I read posts hence low count! Joined few months after you too. Oh does that make me a troll due to my low count?
> 
> The Hulk looks crap btw. Standard black would do


No just a creepy watcher :chuckle:
Your right about black. They should just paint it now and call it Prince, formally known as the hulk.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> You don't need a crystal ball to see depreciation. But your right, he probably won't catch you. Not much can. That's why it's still a proper gtr. Cheap (in comparison) for what it can do


LOL you're right on that they're awesomely fast! Not sure on the depreciation thought and how far they will drop and how fast, plus you're working on the principle that the R33 will start to appreciate! And there are some many factors petrol prices, newer models etc etc. To say that it will only be worth 12-15k in 5 years time is a very bold statement. But TBH fella I honestly don't care! I love driving its so fast and totally reliable etc etc! If its worth button's in a few years time I might just keep it and have it a track toy and buy a new R36 as the daily driver


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Miles off topic now, im out, ill post no more, if you want to insult me PM me thanks.
Mikey


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> But who cares I drive a 33 because thats what I can afford and if I had the money for a 35 I buy a 34.
> Mikey


:chuckle:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Mikeydinho said:


> You wana see me run, also my rifle can cover 1mile alot fast than your car can, so ill take out a tyre and then slap you. But who cares I drive a 33 because thats what I can afford and if I had the money for a 35 I buy a 34.
> Mikey


Really, I had a R34 GTR up to a couple of months ago and it was awesome but as a 700hp capable track monster it was wild as a daily driver and bonkers fun! But the R35 in stage 4 is quicker and much more usable! However I do miss the howl of the RB26, with my TO4z and the open screamer on full boost banging 4 foot flames out on every change! Was soooo exciting


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

No doubt about it, the r35 is better in every way. It would be nice to have a car like that and still be a good daily driver. R34 looks much better IMO. 
If I had an r35 I'd need to buy a bike or Kit car for the go-cart feeling though.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> No doubt about it, the r35 is better in every way. It would be nice to have a car like that and still be a good daily driver. R34 looks much better IMO.
> If I had an r35 I'd need to buy a bike or Kit car for the go-cart feeling though.


I thought that when buying my R35 and always thought I'd miss the 'rawness' of my Supra (600hp) and the R34 but the R35 is just so quick it ticks that box, if you've not already I'd drive a stage 4 R35 in R,R,R mode first before ruling it out! Saying that I did sit in a 300hp Atom a few weeks back that I can't get out of my head  Like I said fella there all awesome cars just enjoy 

PS Mod's sorry for the of topic banter, feel free to delete my post if you need too


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Mikey*

Mikey


Understand your thoughts 100 per cent regarding why you think the 35 has lost connection with the 32 - 33 -34 skyline motors.

I thought same when got my 35 until made decision to modify it. Now I have the same buzz I did when first modified my 33 Gtr. The STD 35 can be described as clinical a STD 33 as boring at 310 hp.

However modify the 35 and it's one awesome machine and requires total driver input. Don't believe the link is lost with old school rbs Mikey.

Regards


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

rob wild said:


> PS Mod's sorry for the of topic banter, feel free to delete my post if you need too


Banter? I'm still trying to work out whether your going to get shot or beaten to death :runaway:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I hate the work "banter". Its just short hand for "Im being a massive prick"

Mind you, this is just banter by the way


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Soooooooooooooooooooo

The mobile no for Amar on ph is different to the one I have, but De Godfather is his old username on here. Kev has been quiet due to a family illness, but it is odd that it's not advertised on here. Maybe not the target market?


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

what the hell is wrong with you people on here why don't you all just grow up for christ sake


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

markleach said:


> what the hell is wrong with you people on here why don't you all just grow up for christ sake


Here you go mate . ,, , , . . . .! . ! ! ., . ,.,., ,,., . . , , , , ,! ?? !!. , , . . 

Should be enough there for a few weeks, feel free to use them in your sentences.

Drop me a pm if you need any more punctuation


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> Here you go mate . ,, , , . . . .! . ! ! ., . ,.,., ,,., . . , , , , ,! ?? !!. , , . .
> 
> Should be enough there for a few weeks, feel free to use them in your sentences.
> 
> Drop me a pm if you need any more punctuation


:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Here you go mate . ,, , , . . . .! . ! ! ., . ,.,., ,,., . . , , , , ,! ?? !!. , , . .
> 
> Should be enough there for a few weeks, feel free to use them in your sentences.
> 
> Drop me a pm if you need any more punctuation


:clap: perfect time for me to sleep now with a funny ending.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

£260,000!!!.........for a car that...

1. Failed to reach its "touted" power output.
2. Not been anywhere near a drag strip, when it was constantly hyped up as the next Record Breaker.
3. Broke after its first serious outing (Marham).

Good luck to the buyer who shells out that money, am sure someone with more money than taste will buy it.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Mikeydinho said:


> I just not a fan of all this "hey look at my impressive technology" Yes it is an impressive car but just not for me. I like it raw and old school. And to not sell my sole to buy a part, its bad enough already.


I disagree with that view point. When the R32 GTR was launched it had the best technology for its time. HICAS, 4WD system ect ect.

I am a big fan of the R32, in my opinion its the best one.

But I think the GTR is an iconic car. Nissan has shown the world that you dont need 100k to own a supercar.

I personally think the R33 got too fat and round, but thats my personal opinion. 

Anyway, lets all love the 3 letter badge. GTR

:smokin:


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

£260k ? OMG........... I think SVM are looking to charge someone their R&D time on a 2009 motor albeit with loads of expensive bolt ons, im sure you could buy a new one and the necessary's for half that cost !

Personally I can't see anyone coughing up that kind of cash, but I know SVM have invested a lot of time and effort into the car, so good luck with the sale !


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

Has SVM actually completed there block r&d yet how can they be building engines and selling cars to customers with hulk spec turbos after there recent block issues?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ryan_010 said:


> Has SVM actually completed there block r&d yet how can they be building engines and selling cars to customers with hulk spec turbos after there recent block issues?


Simple problem solved. As the car is a 2009 it will still be under warranty. 

If you have an mechanical issue, just put it back to standard and pop to your local Nissan HPC. 

Glad to help....


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> The mobile no for Amar on ph is different to the one I have, but De Godfather is his old username on here. Kev has been quiet due to a family illness, but it is odd that it's not advertised on here. Maybe not the target market?


the phone numbers on PH adverts are altered by "phone safe"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ah. Good point. Can't wait to see what they have planned


----------



## ryan_010 (Jul 3, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Simple problem solved. As the car is a 2009 it will still be under warranty.
> 
> If you have an mechanical issue, just put it back to standard and pop to your local Nissan HPC.
> 
> Glad to help....


UK Nissan warranty covers sleeved blocks. :clap::clap:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

ANDYR35 said:


> 2. Not been anywhere near a drag strip, when it was constantly hyped up as the next Record Breaker.


not true , one of my pics from last year 










only a few meters away from the track at santa pod is quite near


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> not true , one of my pics from last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I stand corrected


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

this thread is honestly really funny. im laughing at most of you right now. i can't quote that many times to say why.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The Advertisement said:


> "The Hulk", will finish targets set by SVM before the GT-R is released for sale to the new owner.


Aka, may never be sold


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Shouldn't it say world's fastest gtr excluding the faster ones like AMS.... Seems like false advertising to me.


----------



## AussieGTR (Apr 11, 2012)

Amazed how people fail to use the correct their or there including the PH advert!

260k?! Dreaming. 150k if you're lucky.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

AussieGTR said:


> Amazed how people fail to use the correct their or there including the PH advert!
> 
> 260k?! Dreaming. 150k if you're lucky.


I'm not amazed, I just ignore it now due to how widespread it is. Was a pet hate but ended up just winding me up.

I'm not yet at the same point with your and you're.


----------



## AussieGTR (Apr 11, 2012)

Your not wrong their.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Yes. Average spelling ability these days is poor. To be fair though, at least those confusing their theres with their theirs are trying. Not far from here I regularly see a poster use mt8 instead of m8. That I find really offensive.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mickv said:


> Yes. Average spelling ability these days is poor. To be fair though, at least those confusing their theres with their theirs are trying. Not far from here I regularly see a poster use mt8 instead of m8. That I find really offensive.


:chuckle: "m8" is not a real word!

It has become completely commonplace to say "I could of" instead of "I could have" or "I could've" nowadays.

I also think some people need to look up the meaning of "literally", as in "I literally laughed my head off". Really? Your head fell off? How did you manage to type that then? :runaway:

Back on topic, I'm surprised Amar hasn't popped on here to comment.
.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: "m8" is not a real word!


...and there was me thinking it was Mick's brilliant use of irony regarding the state of being offended! :bowdown1:

I think EVO mag. should buy "The Incredible Hulk" and run it as a fleet car. :flame:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: "m8" is not a real word!
> 
> .


Really? I didn't know that. I was being "ironical". There's another one for you. Been and being is another example.... grrrrr


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> I disagree with that view point. When the R32 GTR was launched it had the best technology for its time. HICAS, 4WD system ect ect.
> 
> I am a big fan of the R32, in my opinion its the best one.
> 
> ...


great post :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mickv said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I was being "ironical". There's another one for you. Been and being is another example.... grrrrr


:chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: "m8" is not a real word!
> 
> It has become completely commonplace to say "I could of" instead of "I could have" or "I could've" nowadays.
> 
> ...



Not saying i agree - although far from qualified to disagree either but

Sadly, Jamie Redknapp is literally correct – Telegraph Blogs


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Off topic I know but I can't stand it when people say 'pacific' rather than 'specific'. Even the BBC news presenters do it, gah!!!

On topic, if I were a multi-millionaire I might take SVM up on that offer, simply because I could. Perhaps they'll find one.:chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Off topic I know but I can't stand it when people say 'pacific' rather than 'specific'. Even the BBC news presenters do it, gah!!!
> 
> On topic, if I were a multi-millionaire I might take SVM up on that offer, simply because I could. Perhaps they'll find one.:chuckle:


I was told recently about a guy that walked in to an HPC with £100k and said i want a GTR and can you to make it go faster than stock........so there are some people like that about still!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> Not saying i agree - although far from qualified to disagree either but
> 
> Sadly, Jamie Redknapp is literally correct – Telegraph Blogs


Interesting. Every day's a school day! I literally doth my cap to you. 

Re the Hulk, good luck with the sale, but I can't imagine many people paying a £50k holding deposit when the final spec, performance or even delivery condition has yet to be ascertained.

Selling it when done and dusted, sure. Happens to most project cars (although most owners know they won't get back even a fraction of the cost of their mods! :chuckle: ).


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

if a bbc news presenter said pacific I would write in and complain. That's shocking.

It made me laugh when someone corrected me when I correctly used the term "you and me". It's another annoying one where people assume it should always be corrected to "you and I" regardless of the case.

There's quite a few of these, it's and its, and my other major gripe is "different to".

These really big me,but as I said, you just have to accept that it's the way the country has gone.

It pains me that you can go on Nagtroc and you get nothing like the low standard of grammar.


----------



## ash911gtr (Aug 31, 2011)

Does it come with a couple of R33's and a 34 in that price?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

is it the worlds fastest or is the Alpah Omega?
if so they are miss selling it.

some chav with lots of money might buy it.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: "m8" is not a real word!


Yes it is


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ams has done 233mph on a standing mile. They did 218mph on a rolling mile. I don't care that it was raining when they did it. It makes no difference to the fact that ams is faster. Also, physics say that on a rolling mile ams should break their own record so if they ran the same format as SVM they should go faster again.

SVM won't beat ams any time soon. They are miles behind power wise, not that that matters as the car never seems to turn a while in anger so they aren't going to beat anyone.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It was the worlds fastest, and they say it will be again before it is sold, so not entirely a miss sell. It should really say former world's fastest and qualify it some how eg. over a mile average of runs in two directions etc.

I am really surprised no one from SVM has commented yet.

Does seem odd to be selling, especially prior to completing its mission.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> It was the worlds fastest, and they say it will be again before it is sold, so not entirely a miss sell. It should really say former world's fastest and qualify it some how eg. over a mile average of runs in two directions etc.
> 
> I am really surprised no one from SVM has commented yet.
> 
> Does seem odd to be selling, especially prior to completing its mission.


They might want the reasurance that its sold for a certain price before spending more money on it.


----------



## AussieGTR (Apr 11, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> They might want the reasurance that its sold for a certain price before spending more money on it.


Nail on head there I think.

Seems like they're trying to raise funds to finish the project and 50k is the number.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Might be why this project is stood still 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148491-mad-max-gtr-build-svm-gtc.html


----------



## AussieGTR (Apr 11, 2012)

Not being a stalker or anything but Kevan has been online today and surely must have seen this thread?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chaps can I remind everyone that rumours and inuendo are actually quite damaging. So lets keep to the facts. It's up to them if they want to put it up for sale. Keep the wild speculative stabs to a minimum please else we'll be dumping this thread.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I am really surprised no one from SVM has commented yet.


Seriously, you don't think that they give a **** about what a bunch of well-wishers and 'experts' think about what they do. 
:GrowUp:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> if a bbc news presenter said pacific I would write in and complain. That's shocking.
> 
> It made me laugh when someone corrected me when I correctly used the term "you and me". It's another annoying one where people assume it should always be corrected to "you and I" regardless of the case.
> 
> ...


Hear, hear (here, here?).

Pacific/specific is a classic malapropism.

And "me" - don't get me started. Why do people seem to think you should never say "me" or "you" for that matter, as if its somehow discourteous. Shortly after I started my career, I had the misfortune to work with a colleague who caught a bad dose of this disease. He sat across the desk from me dictating a letter and (honestly!), he started one sentence with "It is the feeling of myself...."

Try "I feel" or "I think" you tit. :chairshot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

don't get me started on "aks"


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Honestly listen to the news (and lots of other programmes for that matter!). The amount of times specific*ally is pacifically or pacific drives me mental. I am not usually that fussy, but for some reason that really grates!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Bring back capital punishment! Effing hate that shtweet accent crap.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Honestly listen to the news (and lots of other programmes for that matter!). The amount of time specific*ally is pacifically or pacific is used drives me mental. I am not usually that fussy, but for some reason that really grates!


Exactly - it often comes from unlikely sources.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this car £160k overpriced? 2009 GTR, worth what, £40k? So the buyer would be paying a premium of £220k for the modification work.

How much does the alpha 12 package cost? Well there doesn't appear to be any online prices for the Alpha 12 package but there is a price for the Alpha 10 package that promises 1200bhp and a 9.1sec 1/4m... Costs $64,000 (£49k)...- Alpha 10 Package- Alpha Series by AMSPerformance | Premium Nissan GT-R Performance Upgrade Packages -

That would be £40k for the car, £49k for the 1200bhp package and then say another £10k max in labour charges. That's £100k right there to get to probably very similar performance as the ''hulk''

As it is a 2nd hand conversion already done, even £100k is pushing it. More like £80-90k value in my opinion. £260k is hilarious and pie in the sky. I think someone has counted up how much it has cost them over the years and then priced it the same. 

Car modding doesn't work like that guys ;-)

£100k you may have interest, £260k, well, Jesus Christ, you must be hoping for a thick as mince Manchester City football player to come along and write that cheque.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

LEO-RS said:


> Is this car £160k overpriced? 2009 GTR, worth what, £40k? So the buyer would be paying a premium of £220k for the modification work.
> 
> How much does the alpha 12 package cost? Well there doesn't appear to be any online prices for the Alpha 12 package but there is a price for the Alpha 10 package that promises 1200bhp and a 9.1sec 1/4m... Costs $64,000 (£49k)...- Alpha 10 Package- Alpha Series by AMSPerformance | Premium Nissan GT-R Performance Upgrade Packages -
> 
> ...



+ 1

Think the Alpha 12 is in the region of around $90k (ish).


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> The amount of times !


Surely you mean 'the number of times'


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Mikeydinho said:


> Im going to slap you when I see you.
> 
> I just not a fan of all this "hey look at my impressive technology" Yes it is an impressive car but just not for me. I like it raw and old school. And to not sell my sole to buy a part, its bad enough already.
> 
> ...


"Raw and old school"

In what was probably in the top 5 most technically advanced cars of its time when new, that utilizes technology to drive the way it does and we all used to bemoan the huge tax imposed for any tuning parts. Comment made me chuckle mate !! lol

Im as big a hater on the recent influx of fad 35 owners as anyone - hence why I almost never post here anymore and realised my views were harming this forums popularity and new "customer base" that it was chasing heavily and as such I have always respected Cem and the Clubs wishes and bowed out so to speak.

For me the old vs new argument is simple - very few people had heard of the GTR until Gran Tourismo, so owners usually SOUGHT OUT the car and the forum. With the new GTR the car was so hyped by mags, tv and everything else and globally marketted it was effectively aimed at a different set of owners and wasnt something that required knowledge or anything other than a decent sized wallet in order to purchase (although to be fair the new car was significantly cheaper than the 33 or 34 was with inflation allowed for). So that lack of knowledge and respect coupled with all the newboys thinking they were the shit cos they have something worth more than say a 33 was in the current marketplace basically made myself and alot of old owners wash our hands of the new car and its ownerbase.

That being said I would have probably had one by now if my financial situation hadnt of changed purely because I love the car, not Nissan and certainly not the cityfags who have been buying them in droves to impress or "beat" their Ferrari owning chums.

As for "The Hulk" then I think its totally taking the piss price wize and looks pretty aweful to boot. Maybe worth 80-10k assuming SVM actually know what they are doing with regards to GTR's

J.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> don't get me started on "aks"


aks is something of a shiboleth, it annoyed me but from what I can tell it is indicative of black culture and is nothing to do with nationality.

Mick,

Myself is the one I hate the most. Completely overused and hardly ever correct.

If we are getting on our high horses, I have a gripe with firstly, secondly etc. these are just Americanisms, resulting from the fact that they have to apply a general "add -ly to create an adverb" rule.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, then there's less and fewer.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

The one that gets me is when people say 'can I ask you a question?'. 

Didn't give me much of a choice there lol


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

In 3-4 years most of the R35 middle-class leafy suburb residing trolls here will be back to their latest BMW and Audi coupes and the forum will be at peace again.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I do like the way that those above complaining about the new GTR owners not being true enthusiasts don't seem to be members of the gtroc.

Got to say I really don't appreciate the R34 anymore. I used to love it and hanker after one. I remember when Cem first laid eyes on one and then went with him a few weeks later to meet the selling owner of his first one in a petrol station somewhere in the middle of the night. This was before this website even existed!

The car was great - it was rare - it was capable, had awesome tuning potential and sounded glorious (unlike the R35) but to shun the new car because it doesn't say skyline smacks of stupidity to me. Don't dismiss a car because it's popular with a different type of owner. That's not the car's fault.

Judge it on what it can do - because as far as I can tell it can pretty much do everything it was designed to do better than anything else out there. Credit where it's due.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm bored of the whole" R35 owners aren't enthusiasts" argument. It's so 2009.

Like The early Skyline owners didn't do Chequebook tuning at Abbey FFS 

mook


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL

And just to say, the AMS tuning package might sort out the engine. But there's more to a car than the power it puts out. I would expect the Hulk has undergone major chassis work too, it ain't cheap folks.

At the end of the day they can charge what the hell they want. It's nobodys business but their own. Like any car seller can. It's worth what anyone might be happy to pay. Maybe people want a physical car, maybe they want a famous one and ongoing tuning as a package. Either way good luck SVM!



MIKEGTR said:


> Surely you mean 'the number of times'


Bah!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont currently own a GTR so I dont feel I should be in the owners club.

When I did I was.

LOL @ Mook, at some point we are ALL chequebook tuning 

Loving the pedantism going on in this thread though, really warms my cockles !!

opcorn:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bladerider said:


> I dont currently own a GTR so I dont feel I should be in the owners club.
> 
> When I did I was.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be Cockles?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mods, please set up an English Grammar section before this gets out of control


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Anders_R35 said:


> Mods, please set up an English Grammar section before this gets out of control*.*


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Mods, please set up an English Grammar section before this gets out of control


See my sig to know my views on poor grammar.


----------



## ash911gtr (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe check exam scores before people can join the forum?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mookistar said:


>


Lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ash911gtr said:


> Maybe check exam scores before people can join the forum?


I think we should require a degree at least.

We can't be too elitist though so perhaps we should entertain even those with a 2:1.


----------



## ash911gtr (Aug 31, 2011)

Unfotunately, there are some people out there with more money than brains.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I think we should require a degree at least.
> 
> We can't be too elitist though so perhaps we should entertain even those with a 2:1.


Great idea, that will cut down on the riff raff...




























...anyone know a good document forger, I left school after taking GCSE's.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I know I speak proper england since I were a children.

:flame:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

What a bargain!!! Lol I'll have two please


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Mods, please set up an English Grammar section before this gets out of control


Fark dat sheet man! Me is never gonna post no more den. Innit!

Myself likes to right propally, asaposed to irroniously. Innit.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

mickv said:


> Fark dat sheet man! Me is never gonna post no more den. Innit!
> 
> Myself likes to right propally, asaposed to irroniously. Innit.


Bruv, you're rampent yoos ov da word "innit" bovvers myself.

Sort it out m8.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

mickv said:


> Fark dat sheet man! Me is never gonna post no more den. Innit!
> 
> Myself likes to right propally, asaposed to irroniously. Innit.


innit bruv,,an dis tread is well ov toppix


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

still at least this keeps the kids off the other thrweads


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I will ban the next person that talks 'street'!!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Great idea, that will cut down on the riff raff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap, I got as far as A-Levels but couldn't stomach another 4yrs education so didn't bother with Uni. That said, i drive an Audi now so i'm probably back to stereotype.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Snap, I got as far as A-Levels but couldn't stomach another 4yrs education so didn't bother with Uni. That said, i drive an Audi now so i'm probably back to stereotype.


Same education here.
What does that make me with three Skodas and a GT-R? :chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad I quit at GCSE's, a few of my mates went to uni they came back with debts of £16K and average grades (too many parties). In the three years they were away, I was working my way up the pay grade and had no debts...


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

I am off to buy a Porsche, at least they have a grasp on grammar on their forums!

I'll get me coat.........


----------



## ash911gtr (Aug 31, 2011)

Whats this thread about again?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ash911gtr said:


> *Whats* this thread about again?


Don't miss the apostrophe out, you'll set them off again. :chuckle:

Mostly grammar, education and long, long ago I think it had something to do with a GT-R.


----------



## ash911gtr (Aug 31, 2011)

Apologies.... What " ' " s this thread about again? :chuckle:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

this car is worth that £. just add up everything, the labor involved, the money for going to the track to get those records, all that prep for the first engine then the prep to fix any issues it had with the second.... did i mention the full transmission service upgrades and labor, paintwork.
sure the other systems cost 90k but that's not including transmission work for full trans build, price of the car. doesn't include a car that went around 250mph (they won't sell it until after that's achieved even if it takes 2 miles to do it) etc. that 90k is usd or eu price?

i get that's not for everyone. they will probably sell this to someone in the M.E. or some very rich guy that wants this quality build with its accomplishments already under its belt.
that's why people buy cars from Japan like the endless gtr that accomplished huge #'s.


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't understand why they want to sell and start on a new project? 

I would think its worth 90k in full honesty. Wouldn't buy it myself for 260k when I could near enough buy the new ferrari F12.


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

So your buying a car that needs to be painted, and a car that doesn't run,
Yes they have spent time and money on the car but they have not proven anything really, we already knew a car of this power and trans mods could do 200+ 
You could as it's already been said buy a 09 Gtr in a nice colour have a jun engine sent over upgrade the trans and still have enough money left to buy another 09 Gtr as a daily driver.
It is up to them what they try and sell it for, i hope they get what they want for it.

,,,....";;;:://---"""'!!!??,,... Just incase I missed any out


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

you don't read


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

mindlessoath said:


> this car is worth that £. just add up everything, the labor involved, the money for going to the track to get those records, all that prep for the first engine then the prep to fix any issues it had with the second.... did i mention the full transmission service upgrades and labor, paintwork.
> sure the other systems cost 90k but that's not including transmission work for full trans build, price of the car. doesn't include a car that went around 250mph (they won't sell it until after that's achieved even if it takes 2 miles to do it) etc. that 90k is usd or eu price?
> 
> i get that's not for everyone. they will probably sell this to someone in the M.E. or some very rich guy that wants this quality build with its accomplishments already under its belt.
> that's why people buy cars from Japan like the endless gtr that accomplished huge #'s.


Sounds like you are just as deluded as they are! You don't get back development and labour time when selling modified cars. That said, they could be lucky, and if you don't ask....

To me it's more strange that it's to be sold to develop a new project? 

Sounds like bullsh1t to me.

1. It's broken
2. It's not the fastest
3. Their custom revolves around the GTR. There's not enough difference between models so why start with a new car and do it all again?

The answer is probably because here's a chance they can sell it for £260k, in which case, makes commercial sense. It's more strange that there's been no official comment.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Im not surprised they dont comment especially in a thread where most of the contributors cant even spel


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why they haven't commented. Been very quiet on here for a while. 

It may need to be sold for quick cash for creditors? Who knows and only SVM can answer that question. 

The other possibility is the fact they have fell out of love with the car? There was so much hype of it out performing ams that within less than a week or so ams took their car to another level. Sometimes this makes you disinterested in teething you have been working too.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

baileyconstruct said:


> It may need to be sold for quick cash for creditors? Who knows and only SVM can answer that question.


I think we can be fairly sure that with the price at £260k they're not going. To get a quick sale (or any sale for that matter). 

As most of us with older modified cars know, the only way u can come even close to getting your investment back is by breaking the car for parts and even then you fall way short


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think we can be fairly sure that with the price at £260k they're not going. To get a quick sale (or any sale for that matter).
> 
> As most of us with older modified cars know, the only way u can come even close to getting your investment back is by breaking the car for parts and even then you fall way short


Yes true. It won't sell quick at that price. 

Your right as I have never have got even 30% of the modification costs back. Best thing would be to break it like you said and they may get the price.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think the truly odd thing is to put it up for sale before it has achieved any of the stated goals and before the final spec or condition can be guaranteed. Never seen that before.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> I think the truly odd thing is to put it up for sale before it has achieved any of the stated goals and before the final spec or condition can be guaranteed. Never seen that before.


Probably why it was put up for sale on PH and not on here


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I think the truly odd thing is to put it up for sale before it has achieved any of the stated goals and before the final spec or condition can be guaranteed. Never seen that before.


Not having a go at SVM, but I have never seen any trader/business anywhere, conduct themselves in the strange manner that SVM did/do. 

Nothing surprises me with their behaviour.

Kevan might want to buy a new garage/premises/house. And improve the set-up. 

The speculation on this thread is funny. Who knows the reasons why, who really cares. I dont. I just know that the advertised price is comical to say the least.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Spot on Lawsy,

I don't know if it's just coincidence but since traders were banned from starting project threads they have been extremely quiet? I know Kevan has had personal issues to deal with but a business so prominent in R35 tuning I would have expected more representation than there has been


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The project section has benefitted IMHO. More variety and enthusiasm. I hope people feel the same

Mook


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Absolutely Mook :thumbsup:

I'm sure there are builds going on that we are no longer seeing but it's nice to see some more personal posts on what people are up to with their cars


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> The project section has benefitted IMHO. More variety and enthusiasm. I hope people feel the same
> 
> Mook


I agree, they should have been putting all those threads in their own section.

The project section was so full of SVM ones where the owners were not even posting about their own cars that finding the real projects was quite difficult.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

so we all think the price is a little oh the silly side, but what would be a fair/good price?


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

grahamc said:


> so we all think the price is a little oh the silly side, but what would be a fair/good price?


An example. An evo 9 that costs 150k + to build would sell for sub £50k, fresh build. 

I see this GTR as a one trick pony, and ugly at that. It will break constantly, 100%. 

100k max IMO, regardless of whats been done.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll take it... Ok I'll have 22" solid 24k gold wheels, with platinum nuts, I want the car painted in 24k gold paint, interior made of real snake skin and don't forget the furry dice with diamonds. When it's ready gimme a shout and I collect it.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

On the price, it cost £200,000 to build the Jun super lemon back in the day and that went up for £50,000 and that was a good few years ago now.

svm's price is laughable for a car that's not even runningand never made up to it's own hype.
Falsely advertised as well.

Tib


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yawn


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well lots of speculation on car forums. For SVMs sake I hope someone comes forward to give some kind of official statement.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

its not even using a syvecs for this... wouldnt pay for this build without that at this cost.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why would they need to make any statement at all?
They are not public property, it's entirely up to them.

I am glad they didn't put it on here for sale, moderating that thread would have been a 'mare. Opinions are like assholes, everybody's got one!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Why would they need to make any statement at all?
> They are not public property, it's entirely up to them.
> 
> I am glad they didn't put it on here for sale, moderating that thread would have been a 'mare. Opinions are like assholes, everybody's got one!


finally :clap:


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Why would they need to make any statement at all?
> They are not public property, it's entirely up to them.
> 
> I am glad they didn't put it on here for sale, moderating that thread would have been a 'mare. Opinions are like assholes, everybody's got one!


+1

Seems to be a growing number of moaners on here, lots looking for the negative. 

Who cares why their selling it... SVM's continued R&D (and other good traders on here) surely benefits us all.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Do you mean "who cares why they're selling it?"


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

*Did *you mean "Do you mean "who cares why they're selling it?"*?*"?


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> Glad I quit at GCSE's, a few of my mates went to uni they came back with debts of £16K and average grades (too many parties). In the three years they were away, I was working my way up the pay grade and had no debts...


snap


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No, I didn't.

But I did put my "?" inside the "" instead of outside, and should have followed it up with (sic).


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

.......


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> In 5 years time his r33 will be worth more than your r35 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you joking? Cars don't go up in value anymore they just go down and down. 

It has to be a McLaren F1 or Enzo for it to rise in rarity but a R33 in 5 years will be cheap as chips.


----------



## juggers (Sep 2, 2010)

Just seen this thread and then the add and assume the owner is smoking crack! 
Agree with the comment above he'll be lucky to get 100k for it.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> .
> 
> It has to be a McLaren F1 or Enzo for it to rise in rarity but a R33 in 5 years will be cheap as chips.


Wrong. 

Look at the old fords for a start, e30 m3's, rs500's, r34's, lancia intergralies etc etc, it's supply and demand, if there are more buyers than there are sellers then the price goes up and that works for all cars


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

This thread is turning into a farce or have the schools broken up early ? - I just look at it each day for amusement now. 



KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Are you joking? Cars don't go up in value anymore they just go down and down.
> It has to be a McLaren F1 or Enzo for it to rise in rarity but a R33 in 5 years will be cheap as chips.


you really dont have a clue about the older GTRs do you ?
I wonder if you have ever owned one ?

If you even had half a clue about th the UK classic car market you would know your post is complete nonsense. (mind you are down as being in Italy which might explain something)

For example the value of decent 32GTRs is not going down now and wont in the future - They will never be as cheap as chips and neither will decent 33 GTRs
And 34s cetainly didnt plumment in value just cos the 35 came out did they ?
Decent classic 911s values are rising as are classic fords such as early cosworths and pretty much all old school fords etc etc


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I want $500,000 for the turbo off my 6 second drag car if anyone is interested, but before you can have it I want to use it to set all goals I've set no matter how unlikely I am to achieve them.

PM me for my account details.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Dibs on the turbo Robbie, would my car still be classed as full trim with this


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

For $500,000 I can make your car as full trim as you like......in any colour (not a wrap)


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i certainly don't want an older skyline gtr. not worth it. and im thinking of selling the 300zx soon.

you guys stuck in your ways... ur either too cheap or stubborn zealots. do a test drive to change ur mind.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> you guys stuck in your ways... ur either too cheap or stubborn zealots. do a test drive to change ur mind.



More a preference i would say!

Good luck to SVM with the sale though :runaway:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Having just got back from a holiday where an internet connection was at best 'crap' I'm stunned to see some of the remarks that are here on this post..

Now I haven't had time to read all as they just make me mad and think that half the people on forums are retarded...

What is anything worth??? only what someone will pay for it!!!

Everything is for sale... at the right price...!!

Is anyone trying to say that the GTR R35 Spec V was worth the extra money??? As I believe they sold...

The Lexus supercar.. also sold...

The new Nissan Juke GTR at £460,000 for fork sake!!! and there selling them....

If someone wants to buy a special car they have to pay over the odds...

I have no idea how much I've spent on my car but if someone offered me £200k I'd sell it tomorrow... and buy another tomorrow and do it all again...

To some people £260k is a snip...

And then to start arguing about which GTR is best on the same thread - no wonder it wasn't posted on here... or why SVM are not replying for them it's a no win scenario!!

Rich.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Having just got back from a holiday where an internet connection was at best 'crap' I'm stunned to see some of the remarks that are here on this post..
> 
> Now I haven't had time to read all as they just make me mad and think that half the people on forums are retarded...
> 
> ...


Chubby I think your missing the point of what most people are saying...
for less then £250k you could get something as fast if not faster customized to exactly what you want. (even if you want the same spec as the Hulk) 
People are also saying even if they had millions in the bank they would still think its over priced and opt for e.g. AMS Alpha Omega. Why go for the 2nd fastest GT-R when you can get the fastest for less money. 
For most people SVM's valuation is ridicules. SVM try to keep a reputation of good value for money etc etc...but this just says the opposite for most of us.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Chubby said:


> Having just got back from a holiday where an internet connection was at best 'crap' I'm stunned to see some of the remarks that are here on this post..
> 
> Now I haven't had time to read all as they just make me mad and think that half the people on forums are retarded...
> 
> ...


Thanks Chubby, you just saved me posting a number of my thoughts.

How can anyone consider that SVM are in anyway financially unstable because they are offering to sell an extremely unique car for a sum of money which is less than the recent sale prices of a Juke R.

If they are clever enough to sell the Hulk at that price then bloody good luck to them. There are many extremely wealthy people in this world who buy things because they simply like the idea of owning it.

There are two possible scenarios here, someone will love the idea of owning the car and pay the money or it will not sell. Either way will not alter the fact that SVM's order book is full and the company is sound.

I do not blame SVM for not posting on here because they must be sick of the stupid comments that they have to read mainly from people who do no ground work and just comment blindly.

This type of 'sheep' behaviour has been seen numerous times on this forum. Tweenie Rob suffered from it because his fan base annoyed people; RIPS had to put up with idiotic posts always questioning their ability.

In summary it seems to me that if you dare pop your head up on this forum enthusiastically you are shot down by the usual crowd (whoever they are at the time) and the more you prove your case or the more open you are the more stupid the comments from some people become.

For some reason I thought that the people who want to be part of this community would want to see companies pushing their cars to the limit. On that journey things will break and lessons will be learned and believe me I am an expert on that subject. Just this weekend in the JDS Series at Santa Pod I trashed my transfer box, now surely that must be someone's fault right? Answer no! Another one was immediately transported from Abbey Motorsport and fitted to my car allowing me to carry on and end up as runner up of the competition.

Obviously the negative is that my transfer box failed but that is outweighed by far that Abbey did not go home Saturday evening until my car was ready to race. You see there are always two stories but I prefer the positive outcome as it drives me forward. Negativity is no more that an attitude which is obviously suffered by many on this forum

It would be really refreshing to read some positive threads and comments which just might have the effect of building up the enthusiasm on this forum and lead others into doing something interesting themselves instead of doing nothing but criticise others.

I do not own a 35, I do not use SVM as my tuner but I would hate to see their enthusiasm dampened by the constant barage of bull that they receive.

I say good luck to all the Skyline/GTR tuners in the UK and let's keep pushing the cars until we are the best in the world and if you can sell one and make a mint I wish you even more good luck.


.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Jeff whilst I think it's unfair of people to speculate on the reasons for the sale, u can't blaim people for commenting when for the past 2 years they've had it rammed in their face that this car is going to break every record out there. Fact is that the bar has been raised to such a level by ams now that the cost involved to get anywhere near would be even more astronomical than what they no doubt are already and I believe that it's already sufferered a cracked block on its first true public outing. So for sale at £260k is a car that although undeniably an amazingly fast car, hasn't done any of the things it was supposed to do. 

If I had £260k to spend on a car with lambo doors, then I'm afraid it would be a lambo. 

If I wanted something that a little bit special then I'd buy a gallardo for £60k and send it for £200k of mods, but hey that's just me (& I haven't got £260k)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> Jeff whilst I think it's unfair of people to speculate on the reasons for the sale, u can't blaim people for commenting when for the past 2 years they've had it rammed in their face that this car is going to break every record out there. Fact is that the bar has been raised to such a level by ams now that the cost involved to get anywhere near would be even more astronomical than what they no doubt are already and I believe that it's already sufferered a cracked block on its first true public outing. So for sale at £260k is a car that although undeniably an amazingly fast car, hasn't done any of the things it was supposed to do.
> 
> If I had £260k to spend on a car with lambo doors, then I'm afraid it would be a lambo.
> 
> If I wanted something that a little bit special then I'd buy a gallardo for £60k and send it for £200k of mods, but hey that's just me (& I haven't got £260k)


Mike I understand your point of view but SVM are not TRYING to sell the Huk it is like anything that is replaceable offer them enough money and they will sell it. This is just a reversal of that. What they are saying is give us this amount of money and it is yours otherwise it is not for sale. It's as simple as if someone offered me £100,000 for my Abbey Motorsport R33 they could have it and they would own the quickest 33 in the country. I would simply have another one built for less money. Good luck to them!

I also understand that while SVM keep openly telling everyone what their intentions are then they will have to keep trying to beat the records etc. Lots of people like to break records including me. I keep quiet until I do it but that is not everyone's way.

Two ways to look at it:

1. Keep quiet until you do something....that way if you cannot do it you can pretend that you never intended to in the first place.

2. Want to do something and tell people..... that way you do great things but during that journey everyone kicks you when a bit of support would be much better.

I know the Hulk has been around a while now but it does improve and improve. SVM are still saying they are going to go after the world speed record (GTR of course) and if we all support that effort SVM might just bring that record home. If they don't it will not be for the lack of trying. Why knock a company with balls as big as that? The fact that the bar has been raised has not cooled SVM's enthusiasm to continue with their aim of taking that record from AMS.

I, this weekend, was intending to run the first eight in my full weight R33 GTR, I did not broadcast it I was hoping to achieve it then tell everyone; that is my way; but I failed!! 

If I had broadcast it in advance I would have had all the knockers on my back and when I failed as I did they would have all been right. That would have been really motivational for me to keep trying.....NOT!!! 

I decided some time ago to not post my intentions on the forum due to the negativity that follows. Quite simply the feedback put me off announcing anything in advance.

However here we go:

My next attempt at an 8 second run will be at the Japshow in front of everyone who will be attending on the GTR Owners Club stand. I would love everyone to come along and watch and when I fail again they can all tell me what a ****** I am for trying.

Now, to say that the Hulk has not done anything it set out to do is plain crazy. To run 218 mph on standing water has got to be a world record in its own right. At the same event my car turned sideways at 185mph. ATCO's car did a 360 at a similar speed. You guys just really do not understand what it takes to do what is done.

It is expensive, it is thrilling and it is down right dangerous, but if it wasn't for the SVMs, Abbeys, RKs, RBMS, MGT etc etc constantly pushing forward it would be so boring! (Sorry tuning company if I did not mention you)

So in a nutshell give SVM a break as I am going to run an 8 second 1/4 mile in a full weight R33 GTR at the Jap Show so now everone can have a go at me.



.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ludders said:


> Mike I understand your point of view but SVM are not TRYING to sell the Huk it is like anything that is replaceable offer them enough money and they will sell it. This is just a reversal of that. What they are saying is give us this amount of money and it is yours otherwise it is not for sale. It's as simple as if someone offered me £100,000 for my Abbey Motorsport R33 they could have it and they would own the quickest 33 in the country. I would simply have another one built for less money. Good luck to them!
> 
> I also understand that while SVM keep openly telling everyone what their intentions are then they will have to keep trying to beat the records etc. Lots of people like to break records including me. I keep quiet until I do it but that is not everyone's way.
> 
> ...


£100k for a car that doesn't even run the 8's it's meant to..... Sorry but I'm out 






Lol


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ive been a member of lots of car forums, but over time this form, as Ludders says above, seems to attack any tuner who try's to stand out.

The point isn't "what else you can buy" for that amount of cash, it's what people are willing to paying for the car as Chubb says, but also the car is a 'brand' as the hulk is very well known in the R35 world and some people will want to spend the money for a car that's appeared in mags etc and is well know.

Can people 'cheer up', and support tuners.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> £100k for a car that doesn't even run the 8's it's meant to..... Sorry but I'm out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go on my son get that ball rolling!!!:chuckle::chuckle:



.


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ludders said:


> However here we go:
> 
> My next attempt at an 8 second run will be at the Japshow in front of everyone who will be attending on the GTR Owners Club stand. I would love everyone to come along and watch and when I fail again they can all tell me what a ****** I am for trying.
> .


All the best with the run! I'll cheer for ya, whether you make it or not


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I am going to run an 8 second 1/4 mile in a full weight R33 GTR at the Jap Show so now everone can have a go at me.


Full weight and some opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> Full weight and some opcorn:opcorn:


Cheeky!!


.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Cheeky!!.


It's ok, I live in a Glass House :chuckle::chuckle:



Oh, and .............................................................. CLUTCH :wavey:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Agree with the last few points but would ask the 'glass half empty' people - when you pass a garage and you see a car that you don't like, can't afford or just have no interest in... do you stop go back, find the owner and then tell him why you don't like it etc etc...?

I would guess the answer is 'no', and if it's not then I would recommend you seek medical advice.. 

i started a thread about my GTR build and what it was going to be used for and it ended up on a debate on an F1 clutch which was seen at Autosport... Go figure..!!

Some people, groups and companies have the desire to try things most people only dream and talk about doing... sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't - trouble is on this forum it seems that it doesn't matter if they succeed or fail, they still get ridiculed and then you wonder why people don't tell anyone about what there doing!!!...

There is success even in failure...

Rich.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think perhaps this has run it's course.


----------

